# Returning to Canada



## willdan26 (Nov 8, 2010)

We have returned to the Uk from Canada and it is not what we thought it was going to be and are looking to return. 
Does anyone know if we have to pay taxes/duty on our goods the 2nd time we take a container into the country??


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi, sorry to hear your story. What did you not like about Canada? From someone who is desperately trying to get in> thx.


----------



## willdan26 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi - you misinterpreted. Yes we came back from Canada and that was due to finances. Make sure u do your homework as its much more expensive to live there than u may think. 
However we have only been back in the UK for four months and want to go back.


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

willdan26 said:


> Hi - you misinterpreted. Yes we came back from Canada and that was due to finances. Make sure u do your homework as its much more expensive to live there than u may think.
> However we have only been back in the UK for four months and want to go back.


Cool- sorry. Picked u up wrong. Hope it all works out for you guys.


----------

